# Bali Seadancer



## PETER HOPKINS (Oct 2, 2005)

I am trying to obtain a photo of the Bali Seadancer.
I cannot find a photo in SN Library. My son spent
his honeymoon on her about 10 years ago. I thought
she was owned by Star Cruises but I cannot seem to
verify this. She was based in Singapore at that time.
Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Nyassa (Mar 18, 2008)

Bali Sea Dancer....This may be what you are looking for??
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...e&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=1&ct=image&cd=1


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Peter

This vessel started life as Illiria before becoming Bali Sea Dancer. Again in 1998 she changed to Galapagos Discovery. On 19.10.99 she had a serious fire in Balboa, Panama and little info on her since


----------



## PETER HOPKINS (Oct 2, 2005)

*Bali Sea Dancer Ex Illiria*

Thank You Gentlemen. I Will Now Try To Find
A Pic Of Illiria. No Good Photo Of Bs Available It Seems.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

iriaPeter.

type: ship illiria in address bar lots of pics.

All the best.

Barney.(Thumb)


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Illiria Pic*

Pic of Illiria attached.
joller6


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Galapagos Discovery Fire*

Few Pics of Galapos Discovery on Fire and before the Fire in Panama Canal
joller6


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Very good pic but sad end to Galapagos Discovery.

www.navymar.com/galapagos.htm

Barney.


----------



## eljayshi (May 19, 2012)

*Scuttled in the Pacific*

To end the story with her burial, in 2002 she was floated from the Panama Canal where she burned in 1999 out into the deep Pacific and scuttled there.


----------



## bighealey2 (Jan 30, 2013)

*bali sea dancer*

I cruised on this ship around Bali, Lombok and Komodo.I have several photos taken from a zodiac -so not very steady. I also have photo of the bridge and photocopy of deck plans etc.I have logged on to this site and I am not too sure how to add photos


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Bighealey2,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to sn.

To upload photos - click the Gallery and you will see at the top of the page - UPLOAD PHOTOS - click this and follow the pro forma. There are size limits so you may need to reduce file sizes of photos. If you need any more help just ask.

Hawkey01


----------



## John K Byrne (Dec 17, 2014)

bighealey2 said:


> I cruised on this ship around Bali, Lombok and Komodo.I have several photos taken from a zodiac -so not very steady. I also have photo of the bridge and photocopy of deck plans etc.I have logged on to this site and I am not too sure how to add photos


I am interested in whether the cruise included Sumbawa. I visited Sumbawa with the Bali Sea Dancer in 1996. I am trying to ascertain whether its mooring was off Sumbawa Besar as it was adjacent to a very interesting wall dive also accessed by Zodiac. I would like to find out whether the ship's log still exists.

The Bali Sea Dancer, was originally the Illiria and later the Galapagos Discovery. It was went on fire in the Panama Canal on October 19th 1999 and was later scuttled. Some links are: 
http://www.galutschek.at/ships/illiria/
http://www.travelserver.net/travelpage/ubb-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=next_topic&f=10&t=000705&go=older
In Swedish:
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/illiria_1962.htm


----------

